# ***Craigslist Boat Scam***



## SnapperSlapper (Apr 18, 2008)

Guys,

I have been checking the section in boats for sale on Craigslist regularly and I believe there is a scam on there.  There is somone selling a Ranger Comanche 2006 bass boat with a 225 mercury for $5600.00!!  I e-mailed the person when the boat was posted and it took her a while to e-mail me back.  She said she got the boat in a divorce and is trying to sell it because she does not need it.  She wants to hand the deal through this shipping company and she will not contact you personally.  I have e-mailed a couple of more times.  I have not heard back.  I checked Craigslist again today and the boat was put back up but taken off after only a few minutes.  ITs a great looking boat but I guess its too good to be true.  If you see this, be carefull.  If it turns out to be true, somone will get the deal of a lifetime.  My buddy works for a bank and he hears of scams like this all the time.  Watch yourself


----------



## RackNBeardOutdoors (Apr 18, 2008)

Oh yeah, that is true. Be careful of the people that try to buy your boat or vehicle. Same thing, they say they will pay for shipping through a money order. It's crazy


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Apr 18, 2008)

I have seen this in the past on e bay as well. There was a 20' Stratos with a 200 on there for 6,000. I contacted them and received one reply, the listing said the boat was in Georgia and I said I wanted to see it. They said they would have to get it shipped here. The listing was gone the next day.


----------



## jettman96 (Apr 18, 2008)

I had the same thing happen with a 4-wheeler.  Posted and got an email from someone wanting to send me a check to ship the f4-wheeler overseas and I could keep the rest.  I didn't fall for it, but, they will send you a check but, because of the international check cashing laws, you don't find out that the check has bounced until you've shipped the product.

So, keep an eye out for that one too.


----------



## Cletus T. (Apr 18, 2008)

I Hate Criminals...i Wish We Could Do As Charlie Daniels Says....take A Tall Oak Tree And A Short Piece Of Rope And Let'em Swing To The Sun Goes Down!!!


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Apr 18, 2008)

*Thief*

Its rediculous.  Somone gets so excited because they are getting somthing they have dreamed of for years and the other person is laughing all the way to the bank or the bahamas, the keys, etc.  This drives me insane.  Glad I was smart enough to not go ahead and purchase it.  I guess Auburn University did teach me somthing.


----------



## Mako22 (Apr 18, 2008)

Look up Nigerian puppy scam on the web and you will see who is probably behind the ad.


----------



## sweatequity (Apr 18, 2008)

*simple rule*

if it is too good to be true it always is.  I have ran into this on autotrader.com several times.  great deal, send me some money to let me know your serious blah blah.


Dont be a sucker!


----------



## FishingAddict (Apr 18, 2008)

SnapperSlapper said:


> Its rediculous.  Somone gets so excited because they are getting somthing they have dreamed of for years and the other person is laughing all the way to the bank or the bahamas, the keys, etc.  This drives me insane.  Glad I was smart enough to not go ahead and purchase it.  I guess Auburn University did teach me somthing.



Apparently they did not teach you the Keys were in the states  :


----------



## javelin225ho (Apr 18, 2008)

carters93 said:


> Look up Nigerian puppy scam on the web and you will see who is probably behind the ad.



i got plenty of offers for the puppy thing while selling lab pups.  they want to send you a 4K cashiers check, take the money for the dog, send the rest in form of a personal check and the dog and ship them to an address in Canada.....i hear these checks are 99.9% real and only one number would be off.  its extremly dangerous to deal with this crap....you could be out some serious cash, and guess what, if it turns up fake, you are the liable one.....


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32 (Apr 18, 2008)

i had someone try to get me on buying a camper it was a great deal they wanted me to send the money to canada.they never would call me or give me a phonenumber.i didnt fall for it.i hate a thief.


----------



## chestatee (Apr 18, 2008)

i think i seen the same boat on ebay about 3 weeks ago. i e-mailed them about the price this woman e-mailed me back said it was legitimate so i got as far as the time to send them money. they had e-mailed me a copy of the shipping invoice and everything. so i forwarded it to ebay for them to check it out they replyed back and said it was a hoax. so please be careful.


----------



## jkp (Apr 18, 2008)

According to an article I read 5-15000 scams are posted across the US on Craigslist daily.  The bad thing is it is hard to tell what is for sale and what is a scam.  I have found if they list a phone number or you have to email thru craigslist instead of a bogus email address you are much better off.
Rgds,
J


----------



## 60Grit (Apr 18, 2008)

Especially when their email reads something like this;

"I like very much to send you money order for you item.
Please give address I can send to, will send ship information later."


----------



## LanierSpots (Apr 18, 2008)

But, you have to admit.  If you thought you were going to get a Ranger Comanche 2006 bass boat with a 225 mercury for $5600.00, you were kinda asking for it.  LOL.


----------



## speckman25 (Apr 19, 2008)

*Scams*

Always remember guys NOTHING IS FREE!!!


----------



## JerkBait (Apr 20, 2008)

SnapperSlapper said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have been checking the section in boats for sale on Craigslist regularly and I believe there is a scam on there.  There is somone selling a Ranger Comanche 2006 bass boat with a 225 mercury for $5600.00!!  I e-mailed the person when the boat was posted and it took her a while to e-mail me back.  She said she got the boat in a divorce and is trying to sell it because she does not need it.  She wants to hand the deal through this shipping company and she will not contact you personally.  I have e-mailed a couple of more times.  I have not heard back.  I checked Craigslist again today and the boat was put back up but taken off after only a few minutes.  ITs a great looking boat but I guess its too good to be true.  If you see this, be carefull.  If it turns out to be true, somone will get the deal of a lifetime.  My buddy works for a bank and he hears of scams like this all the time.  Watch yourself




i emailed her also JUST to see what kind of crap she had in mind. i got the same ol story about the divorce and how she didnt need it anymore. she said the boat was in new york and it would be shipped to me for a little over five grand.....



what a joke. i wish people would get a life.


----------



## brett30030 (Apr 20, 2008)

> But, you have to admit. If you thought you were going to get a Ranger Comanche 2006 bass boat with a 225 mercury for $5600.00, you were kinda asking for it. LOL.



Reminds me of the guy who walks into a bar with a big pile of dog squeeze in his hands and says "look what i almost stepped in"


----------



## SmokinQuack85 (Apr 20, 2008)

Stay away from Craigslist unless it is a local sale.  I have delt with some of the same problems yall are talking about.  I actually had a guy send my a check for some merchandise I had listed on Craislist and he wanted me to send him money back b/c he sent me too much.  It is loaded with scams and I don't even mess with it anymore. E-bay is the way to go


----------



## shdw633 (May 30, 2009)

I just seen this same scam run in the Orlando Sentinel classifieds!!  2005 Commanche with Merc 250 for $5500.  The only difference is he says he will meet you with the boat anywhere within 500 miles!!  Thanks for the heads up on this and the reason I found this is because of the ole if its too good to be true reasoning!  So I did a search on google and this thread came up!!!  WTG Woodyites!!


----------



## 5HwnBoys (May 30, 2009)

*Boys I got sent two checks for the same deal*

I had a Honda generator fer sale and the offered ma one heck of a deal with their guy commin to it up after I cashed the check then send them the EXTRA CASH they sent for s/h. $800 extra.
So I obliged them by sending the checks back to the companies they were from and informing them of the transaction. Can ya believe the moron who sent the check was stupid enough to keep contacting me asking if I had sent the payment for S/H to him. I told him the Companies IA and their friends would be more then  happy to speak to him and arrange S/H for him



Be extra careful of these *MORONS*​


----------



## AU Bassman (May 31, 2009)

LanierSpots said:


> But, you have to admit.  If you thought you were going to get a Ranger Comanche 2006 bass boat with a 225 mercury for $5600.00, you were kinda asking for it.  LOL.



 If it seems to good to be true, it usually is.


----------



## Cypress94 (May 31, 2009)

jettman96 said:


> I had the same thing happen with a 4-wheeler.  Posted and got an email from someone wanting to send me a check to ship the f4-wheeler overseas and I could keep the rest.  I didn't fall for it, but, they will send you a check but, because of the international check cashing laws, you don't find out that the check has bounced until you've shipped the product.
> 
> So, keep an eye out for that one too.



That's ironic, I had almost the same thing happen to me for an item I put up for sale on craigslist, but the guy said he'd send me a little more money than I was asking for to take the ad down and to hold it and he was from Alaska!  Said he'd have a moving company come and pick it up, but was insistent that I take a check.  I told him no, money order, cash, or paypal, and never heard back from him.


----------



## Eddie Munster (May 31, 2009)

I've sold numerous items on Ebay over the years and in the past couple years I've included the statement 'If you have zero or negative feedback, don't bother bidding as your bid will be deleted.' Zero feedback is a good indicator of a possible scammer and I'm not willing to chance it. 

Also I will only accept certified checks (and Paypal) but the item doesn't ship til the check clears.


----------



## bilgerat (May 31, 2009)

Eddie Munster said:


> I've sold numerous items on Ebay over the years and in the past couple years I've included the statement 'If you have zero or negative feedback, don't bother bidding as your bid will be deleted.' Zero feedback is a good indicator of a possible scammer and I'm not willing to chance it.
> 
> Also I will only accept certified checks (and Paypal) but the item doesn't ship til the check clears.



Dont take a check of any kind!!!!!
a used boat dealer here on Lanier took a 10,000 certified check for a boat, it cleared the bank and he Met the guy and  delivired the boat to a slip in the marina , a week later the bank called and told him the check was not real and it was rejected by the issuing bank out of Canada, he went to the marina and the boat was gone along with the 10k!!


----------



## Twenty five ought six (May 31, 2009)

> a used boat dealer here on Lanier took a 10,000 certified check for a boat,



Then the boat dealer was an idiot, who must not have had access to a telephone.


----------



## Eddie Munster (May 31, 2009)

bilgerat said:


> Dont take a check of any kind!!!!!




I've heard that before. Noted.

I don't sell/buy anything over $100.00 on Ebay. If I DO get scammed, it won't be for much.


----------



## lunatickfringe (May 31, 2009)

<i>She said she got the boat in a divorce ...</i><P>That should tell you it's a sham.


----------



## Eddie Munster (May 31, 2009)

lunatickfringe said:


> <i>She said she got the boat in a divorce ...</i><P>That should tell you it's a sham.



Not really. Depends on the woman and what the reason for divorce is. He11 hath no fury and all......... 

I've dated several that if we ended up married and got a divorce, they'd take my golf clubs, fishing stuff, boat just out of spite. Their mental stability is usually the reason they didn't make the cut.


----------



## siberian1 (May 31, 2009)

This stuff is going on with ebay as well.. Be careful!!


----------



## GusGus (May 31, 2009)

My brother posted a WTB ad on craigslist and got an email stating that the person was very interested in buying "the item" he had for sale on craigslist and wanted him to ship it to so and so's brother in the UK, the feller said he needed his address to send him the check.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 31, 2009)

SnapperSlapper said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have been checking the section in boats for sale on Craigslist regularly and I believe there is a scam on there. There is somone selling a Ranger Comanche 2006 bass boat with a 225 mercury for $5600.00!! I e-mailed the person when the boat was posted and it took her a while to e-mail me back. She said she got the boat in a divorce and is trying to sell it because she does not need it. She wants to hand the deal through this shipping company and she will not contact you personally. I have e-mailed a couple of more times. I have not heard back. I checked Craigslist again today and the boat was put back up but taken off after only a few minutes. ITs a great looking boat but I guess its too good to be true. If you see this, be carefull. If it turns out to be true, somone will get the deal of a lifetime. My buddy works for a bank and he hears of scams like this all the time. Watch yourself


 

Flag her thead, they'll delete it.

Outside of that, now a days Craigslist is pretty much a scam in and of iteself, unlike a couple of years ago.


----------



## urdaddyjeep (May 31, 2009)

yeah the same thing happened just about 3 weeks ago... The chick was in CA and told me the reason why the boat was so cheap was that her husband died in Iraq 3 months ago and was selling everything and moving in with her sister. It was a 2005 Stratos with a 225.. I got it off of CL and she told me that she had it listed on eBay and if I really wanted it then she would take it down from both sites, told her to take it down.. she wanted a money gram.. after I thought I talked to someone from eBay ... well I called eBay the day I was going to send out the money and they told me to e-mail them everything I had.. I did and with in 3hrs they got back with me and told me it was all a scam... if I could somehow post one of the emails I got on here I would.. I couldnt tell it was fake.. thought it came from eBay...


----------

